# Horton's 3 minute definition of "gospel"



## mvdm (Feb 17, 2011)

Horton is sticking with his dichotomous definition of gospel as "done" and law as "do".

What is the Gospel:: Westminster Seminary California

Apparently those who disagree with this definition are confused and making a fundamental "category mistake".


----------



## Oecolampadius (Feb 17, 2011)

I think D. Patrick Ramsey's response to Horton's message in the video ought to be seriously considered: Patrick's Pensees - What is the Gospel?


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 17, 2011)

It's Good News that we can be/have been justified and adopted by faith, but it is also Good News that we are being sanctified by God's grace.


----------



## rbcbob (Feb 17, 2011)

I found Horton's video a burst of sunshine dissipating the fog that has plagued and clouded the whole discussion!


----------



## jayce475 (Feb 17, 2011)

rbcbob said:


> I found Horton's video a burst of sunshine dissipating the fog that has plagued and clouded the whole discussion!



I found that he's repeating himself yet again. Yes we know what he's saying, but no we do not agree with his linguistic (and arguably theological) dichotomy.


----------



## seajayrice (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you Dr. Horton, a voice of clarity in a sea of murk.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 17, 2011)

jayce475 said:


> rbcbob said:
> 
> 
> > I found Horton's video a burst of sunshine dissipating the fog that has plagued and clouded the whole discussion!
> ...



I agree with Jason Lim. And I liked Pastor Pensees short but sweet assessment that was posted above. 

Now it is posted here.


----------



## jandrusk (Feb 17, 2011)

It's almost as if he is afraid of sounding legalistic with least bit of inclination to "acting" in response to the gospel. It's almost as if he is saying that your only supposed to hear the gospel about something that has been done. But don't you need to respond in faith in order for the gospel to become effectual to the believer? I would agree in relation to how we are justified, but we are not sanctified by knowing about something that has been done by God without being sanctified by being dead to sin and alive to God.


----------

